# Ancient text reveals more secrets



## Talysia (Apr 26, 2007)

I just found this, and I was astonished to read it.  To think that there may be more unseen texts out there is amazing, and I wonder what they'll find next.

BBC NEWS | Technology | Text reveals more ancient secrets


----------



## daisybee (Apr 26, 2007)

That is incredible! Fascinating link, thanks Talysia


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 26, 2007)

Indeed, indeed. Palimpsests fascinate me anyway... and finally, after all these centuries, the removal of those original texts from the pages may (at least in part) be reparable. *sigh* I understand the reasoning behind the practice, but -- oh! how much different the world might have been had we kept and used the learning in such books all those centuries ago!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 26, 2007)

There's something about ancient texts that is infinitely appealingand interesting ,particularly when they were hidden,and come to light with the latest imaging techniques.tickles the imagination...
Thanx,Ta


----------



## The Ace (Apr 26, 2007)

Astounding.  Love the avatar HSF, diatom skeleton ?


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 26, 2007)

The Ace said:


> Astounding.  Love the avatar HSF, diatom skeleton ?


No,but very close,it being siliceous,all right.I can't really post it,because it's darn small,_no pun intended_..the image I have is 19 Kb or thereabouts.
I thought of posting something on siliceous skeletons,because recently there has been research on the glass(=siliceous) sponge _Hyalonema_,and it turns out
there are VERY interesting aspects to its construction.This _Lophosphyris pentagonalis_ really look kind of regular,doesn't it?


----------

